# Venice, Lousiana



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

Just returned from 4 night trip to the area. What a great trip. Weather was as bad as it can get. Low 50's with rain and fog delaying every inshore trip and cancelling our 1 off shore trip. Stayed on a house boat that was very nice, 3br, 3 ba and our front porch was the dock where we got picked up everyday for our charters. Tons of charter guys out in the area, take your pick. we chose to red fish daily and had our limit everyday in a matter of an hour or so, largest was a 38" monster bull. also picked up a sheep head, black drum and a stingray. 
2 hour flight from Detroit and 90 minute drive from New Orleans. Highly recommend it


----------



## fstcatch (Apr 4, 2010)

EZHOOPS said:


> Just returned from 4 night trip to the area. What a great trip. Weather was as bad as it can get. Low 50's with rain and fog delaying every inshore trip and cancelling our 1 off shore trip. Stayed on a house boat that was very nice, 3br, 3 ba and our front porch was the dock where we got picked up everyday for our charters. Tons of charter guys out in the area, take your pick. we chose to red fish daily and had our limit everyday in a matter of an hour or so, largest was a 38" monster bull. also picked up a sheep head, black drum and a stingray.
> 2 hour flight from Detroit and 90 minute drive from New Orleans. Highly recommend it


 Awesome trip! I’ve done it the last four years in October. Two days inshore, two days offshore. 
This year tuna fishing was tough and we experienced the roughest weather. One day offshore canceled. 
We had to travel 100 miles offshore to find some yellowfin. We caught a 142 and 105 and one small one. $804 of fuel! 39 foot yellowfin triple 350 Yamaha‘s!
We have driven each year and the total cost with six guys has been $1600-$2000 per person. We fished with super strike Charters. 
Our group is 61 years old to 70 years old. And our largest yellow fin was 196 pounds and it took six of us one hour and 50 minutes to land! Our best year was two years ago we had six yellow fin over 100 pounds.
The inshore fishing is spectacular, we limited out on redfish every trip and got into the bulls twice. We lost count of how many bull redfish from 15 to 40 pounds! We went to Brenton Island and caught our limit of 100 speckle trout by 9:30 AM! 
I see you charter on the Detroit River, I will get a hold of you as I would really like to get my nephews into some crazy silver bass fishing.


----------



## fstcatch (Apr 4, 2010)

fstcatch said:


> Awesome trip! I’ve done it the last four years in October. Two days inshore, two days offshore.
> This year tuna fishing was tough and we experienced the roughest weather. One day offshore canceled.
> We had to travel 100 miles offshore to find some yellowfin. We caught a 142 and 105 and one small one. $804 of fuel! 39 foot yellowfin triple 350 Yamaha‘s!
> We have driven each year and the total cost with six guys has been $1600-$2000 per person. We fished with super strike Charters.
> ...


----------



## fstcatch (Apr 4, 2010)

EZHOOPS said:


> Just returned from 4 night trip to the area. What a great trip. Weather was as bad as it can get. Low 50's with rain and fog delaying every inshore trip and cancelling our 1 off shore trip. Stayed on a house boat that was very nice, 3br, 3 ba and our front porch was the dock where we got picked up everyday for our charters. Tons of charter guys out in the area, take your pick. we chose to red fish daily and had our limit everyday in a matter of an hour or so, largest was a 38" monster bull. also picked up a sheep head, black drum and a stingray.
> 2 hour flight from Detroit and 90 minute drive from New Orleans. Highly recommend it


----------



## fstcatch (Apr 4, 2010)

EZHOOPS said:


> Just returned from 4 night trip to the area. What a great trip. Weather was as bad as it can get. Low 50's with rain and fog delaying every inshore trip and cancelling our 1 off shore trip. Stayed on a house boat that was very nice, 3br, 3 ba and our front porch was the dock where we got picked up everyday for our charters. Tons of charter guys out in the area, take your pick. we chose to red fish daily and had our limit everyday in a matter of an hour or so, largest was a 38" monster bull. also picked up a sheep head, black drum and a stingray.
> 2 hour flight from Detroit and 90 minute drive from New Orleans. Highly recommend it


----------



## fstcatch (Apr 4, 2010)

EZHOOPS said:


> Just returned from 4 night trip to the area. What a great trip. Weather was as bad as it can get. Low 50's with rain and fog delaying every inshore trip and cancelling our 1 off shore trip. Stayed on a house boat that was very nice, 3br, 3 ba and our front porch was the dock where we got picked up everyday for our charters. Tons of charter guys out in the area, take your pick. we chose to red fish daily and had our limit everyday in a matter of an hour or so, largest was a 38" monster bull. also picked up a sheep head, black drum and a stingray.
> 2 hour flight from Detroit and 90 minute drive from New Orleans. Highly recommend it


For some reason can't get photos to load


----------



## fstcatch (Apr 4, 2010)

EZHOOPS said:


> Just returned from 4 night trip to the area. What a great trip. Weather was as bad as it can get. Low 50's with rain and fog delaying every inshore trip and cancelling our 1 off shore trip. Stayed on a house boat that was very nice, 3br, 3 ba and our front porch was the dock where we got picked up everyday for our charters. Tons of charter guys out in the area, take your pick. we chose to red fish daily and had our limit everyday in a matter of an hour or so, largest was a 38" monster bull. also picked up a sheep head, black drum and a stingray.
> 2 hour flight from Detroit and 90 minute drive from New Orleans. Highly recommend it


----------



## fstcatch (Apr 4, 2010)

EZHOOPS said:


> Just returned from 4 night trip to the area. What a great trip. Weather was as bad as it can get. Low 50's with rain and fog delaying every inshore trip and cancelling our 1 off shore trip. Stayed on a house boat that was very nice, 3br, 3 ba and our front porch was the dock where we got picked up everyday for our charters. Tons of charter guys out in the area, take your pick. we chose to red fish daily and had our limit everyday in a matter of an hour or so, largest was a 38" monster bull. also picked up a sheep head, black drum and a stingray.
> 2 hour flight from Detroit and 90 minute drive from New Orleans. Highly recommend it


I e-mailed them to you.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

A guy I work with lives in MS, and fishes @ Venice a lot. He's given me a standing invitation to go with him anytime I feel like it, pitching in for gas for a trip. I haven't pulled the trigger yet, but it is in my plans. He catches a lot of Yellowfin Tuna, and will run offshore for several days.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Happy that you guys had great trips to Venice, LA. Venice is on my bucket list having been there, but continue to hear great things about it. I've fished around the Gulf from Bay of St. Louis to Destin, FL.
I will get to Venice, thanks for sharing into guys!


----------



## fstcatch (Apr 4, 2010)

Blaze said:


> Happy that you guys had great trips to Venice, LA. Venice is on my bucket list having been there, but continue to hear great things about it. I've fished around the Gulf from Bay of St. Louis to Destin, FL.
> I will get to Venice, thanks for sharing into guys!





Blaze said:


> Happy that you guys had great trips to Venice, LA. Venice is on my bucket list having been there, but continue to hear great things about it. I've fished around the Gulf from Bay of St. Louis to Destin, FL.
> I will get to Venice, thanks for sharing into guys!


 Some other things to consider, The first year we went our main goal was yellowfin tuna. I watched Venice Marina’s Facebook page to get a Pulse if what captains were doing well. I’m not even on Facebook but I use my sons and it is by far the best way to learn about an outfitter before going with them. 
I thought it would be a good idea to get an outfitter that did both inshore and offshore, in case of a weather day that you couldn’t go offshore. You can almost always fish inshore. In four years we only missed one day. 
As I said I chose Super Strike Charters and Captain Willy. He’s crazy and obsessed with yellowfin tuna. 
The boats that this outfitter has are state-of-the-art and in excellent condition. 
If I was going just inshore I would choose Reel Shot Outfitters. These guys are the best just check out their Facebook page. They always take live bait and charge you nothing for it because sometimes during cold fronts you need it to be successful. 
For offshore I would choose Mexican Gulf Fish company, Paradise outfitters, or Captain Eddie Berger. And of course Captain Willy. 
Most companies charge a fuel surcharge. Venice is at least 15 miles from the Gulf of Mexico and 25 Miles if you cruise down the Mississippi out of South Pass. First year we were only 5 miles from South Pass at the first Rigs. This year we had to go 100 miles to the floating rigs in 5000 feet of water. Our fuel bill was from $300-$800. 
Biologists said that all the storms and hurricanes caused tremendous amounts of freshwater to run into the Gulf slowing the annual mullet run which brings the tuna close to shore. 
There are a lot of great captains, and I’ve been fortunate to fish a lot of places but this place is amazing the equipment gets beat on. Those big catamarans are an awesome ride. 
Every avid fisherman should fish Louisiana at least once in their life!


----------



## fstcatch (Apr 4, 2010)

fstcatch said:


> Some other things to consider, The first year we went our main goal was yellowfin tuna. I watched Venice Marina’s Facebook page to get a Pulse if what captains were doing well. I’m not even on Facebook but I use my sons and it is by far the best way to learn about an outfitter before going with them.
> I thought it would be a good idea to get an outfitter that did both inshore and offshore, in case of a weather day that you couldn’t go offshore. You can almost always fish inshore. In four years we only missed one day.
> As I said I chose Super Strike Charters and Captain Willy. He’s crazy and obsessed with yellowfin tuna.
> The boats that this outfitter has are state-of-the-art and in excellent condition.
> ...


 Also check out Port Eads


fstcatch said:


> Some other things to consider, The first year we went our main goal was yellowfin tuna. I watched Venice Marina’s Facebook page to get a Pulse if what captains were doing well. I’m not even on Facebook but I use my sons and it is by far the best way to learn about an outfitter before going with them.
> I thought it would be a good idea to get an outfitter that did both inshore and offshore, in case of a weather day that you couldn’t go offshore. You can almost always fish inshore. In four years we only missed one day.
> As I said I chose Super Strike Charters and Captain Willy. He’s crazy and obsessed with yellowfin tuna.
> The boats that this outfitter has are state-of-the-art and in excellent condition.
> ...


 Check out Port Eads, stopped there for lunch one day, interesting Story.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Fstcatch,

Thank you sir for that detailed narrative on Venice. I've been considering it for years, it seems that the past several years it hasn't been a destination chosen by my grand daughter! We have been letting her choose where she wants to go for her summer vacation.
I have always been I intrigued by the speckled trout fishing, and Dorado. I know that Hatteras, N.C. has some very good Dorado, but I've found that fishing In the Gulf is much better than the east coast. That has been my experience anyway, having been out on charters several times from South Carolina to Maine.
I will check into the charters you have recommended, and hopefully get down there sooner than later to experience it myself.
Thank you once again!


----------



## fstcatch (Apr 4, 2010)

Blaze said:


> Fstcatch,
> 
> Thank you sir for that detailed narrative on Venice. I've been considering it for years, it seems that the past several years it hasn't been a destination chosen by my grand daughter! We have been letting her choose where she wants to go for her summer vacation.
> I have always been I intrigued by the speckled trout fishing, and Dorado. I know that Hatteras, N.C. has some very good Dorado, but I've found that fishing In the Gulf is much better than the east coast. That has been my experience anyway, having been out on charters several times from South Carolina to Maine.
> ...


Spring is definitely the best time for Trout. Red fishing seems to always be great, but in the spring you have a very good chance of catching both, including Bulls, and a lot of them! Traditional Bulls are best in the Fall. Again check the achieves of Reel Shot Outfitters to confirm your choice. Its absolutely amazing that they can kill that many fish and still have incredible fishing! Limit is 25 Trout and 5 Reds.

The last two years Mahi fishing has been great from the Keys to Maryland, but in the keys the runs to catch them are usually shorter. I have fished Marathon the last 6 years with great success on everything from Blackfin Tuna to Yellowtail. Check the Facebook page of Two Conchs Charters, they also have a T.V. show, I think its on Sportsman Channel. The Cobia fishing has been great this winter.

Tight lines!


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

awesome, info. Lets get some silver bass fishing done this spring


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Do you know of and can you recommend an RV Park in or around Venice? I'm also curious about watercraft to take. I will be pulling a 5th Wheel RV. I don't want to use freshwater watercraft in the salt water. I wonder how much use a kayak, or inflatable boat would be? It might be better to just rent a boat and motor?
Based on your experience what can you guys tell me. Any information would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## fstcatch (Apr 4, 2010)

Blaze said:


> Do you know of and can you recommend an RV Park in or around Venice? I'm also curious about watercraft to take. I will be pulling a 5th Wheel RV. I don't want to use freshwater watercraft in the salt water. I wonder how much use a kayak, or inflatable boat would be? It might be better to just rent a boat and motor?
> Based on your experience what can you guys tell me. Any information would be appreciated. Thank you.


StumpFs RV, Delta Dragon. As far as fishing from a kayak, you can absolutely do it as they have kayak redfish tournaments out of Venice every year. But I would also say the task is daunting but doable! We have seen guys throw kayaks and rowboats off the road and are successful. Venice is as far as you can drive.
I’m sure the RV Parks would have lots of information and I’m sure there is kayak fishing forums that you could access.
That being said, my ol’man always said everything in life revolves around three mental and physical processes. Evaluation, preparation and execution. The better you do the first two the more success you’ll have.
If you can budget it I would highly recommend an inshore charter. It will expedite the learning process. Spend some time on Facebook and on YouTube a wealth of information on both. 
Another very cool trip that you can do with the kayak and your RV is the chandelier islands. They have mothership trips where they will take your kayak to the mothership and the fishing is incredible, I recommend the spring. Do a search on Louisiana sportsman, and The Hull Truth. 
If you do it by yourself have reasonable expectations! 
You will have a blast!!


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Fstcatch, thank you for taking time to answer my questions? 
I have been researching the trip but you can't beat any personal experiences shared. I will do a charter and agree the experience advances the learning curve, without a doubt. Last time we took inshore charter for bull reds was in Gulf Port, MS., We had a great time but wouldn't you know it my wife was only one to catch a bull red! Huge fish. I really wasn't impressed with the flavor.
What I do like are the speckled trout! Great fun to catch and excellent table fare! I have heard about good runs of speckled trout starting in about mid February in Alabama.
Again thank you for your recommendations they are appreciated. Your father is a wise man!


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

Just a follow up. The boats they typically use down there are shallow draft boats. So keep that in mind. We typically fished in less than 3ft of water. Some of the times we ran aground as well. Not to mention the maze of canes and crossing the Mississippi river. Totally agree about getting the charter. Kayak would be fun but I would recommend being very visible out there. Plenty of HUGE ships and shrimp boats that don't always play by the rules.
Research it well and it should be a blast


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

EZHOOPS said:


> Just a follow up. The boats they typically use down there are shallow draft boats. So keep that in mind. We typically fished in less than 3ft of water. Some of the times we ran aground as well. Not to mention the maze of canes and crossing the Mississippi river. Totally agree about getting the charter. Kayak would be fun but I would recommend being very visible out there. Plenty of HUGE ships and shrimp boats that don't always play by the rules.
> Research it well and it should be a blast


Thank you, that too is helpful......if I used a kayak I would try to stay out of their way. Probably fish areas they may not be?


----------

